# Hens are Back!



## bones kane co_ (Nov 20, 2012)

Found a few hens that were already past prime, spored-out and buggy...and a couple that were still fresh! Anyone else?


----------



## wolf claw (Aug 19, 2013)

I have been finding fresh Chickens but haven't seen any Hens. Had some good rain over the weekend so I am gonna go Mushrooming tomorrow. Wish me luck!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Luck wolf


----------



## wolf claw (Aug 19, 2013)

Found nothing September 2 still to dry even with the rain. Went out today found some more chickens that's it not seeing many mushrooms.


----------



## bones kane co_ (Nov 20, 2012)

Been finding giant puffballs, more hens and a huge chicken flush but about a week too late! The last few rains and more coming++ hoping to be a good weekend. Anyone finding black trumpets this year?


----------



## wolf claw (Aug 19, 2013)

NIce! No black trumpets yet and no luck finding hens. I am,going back out tomorrow the rain has been coming down pretty steady last couple of days!


----------

